# Window Rollers for 1969 GTO



## go1912 (Apr 17, 2011)

I am looking for a front guide roller for the front window of a 1969 GTO. The one I am searching for has the sliding block in the back and the roller fits in the front guide. Anybody know where I can purchase one of these? I have tried Ames but no luck. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Isn't this the right one?

https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=F185AH&order_number_e=MzMzNjg3Mg%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y










I believe you can also get them on the Dorman "HELP" rack at most auto parts stores.


----------



## go1912 (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I thought it would be available with the sliding block on the back as a complete unit. I have attached a picture of the roller assembly on the car (without the roller) as that is what is broken. I will try this roller and see if that works. Thanks.


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 13, 2014)

I have the exact same problem. Well, I still have a plastic nub remaining. Did the roller to work? Where did you get it? I know Ames has rollers but I haven't contacted them to see if the snap on one is correct.


----------

